# We skimmed today and I filet'd my finger haha.....



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I was running my matrix 12 down my pan getting the riff raff of the side and didnt move my fingers fast enough and ran slam into it.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

nice!!! andddd im proud of you. lol. ummm im in canada so today was thanksgiving ..... i got a blood blister from my golf club.... :thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

was it the pan or knife that cut you? i'm thinking you mean the pan.

nevermind i just read another post of yours and saw you are left handed. i slashed my thumb with my knife the other day cutting a little piece of board for a small patch. i never measure small patches i just hold the board up and cut the piece to size by eye. i was doing so many little patches that i got a little frustrated and wasn't paying attention. just a little cut though no stitches


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> was it the pan or knife that cut you? i'm thinking you mean the pan.


 
It was my knife. It is so nice and broken in I could peel tomatoes! I hold the knife with my left and pan with the right. I was getting some dried hitch hickers on the side. So I did a knife slide and I have a little move I always do to get my fingders outta the way. But it was Monday and I wanted to be outta there and wasnt paying enough attention and didnt get my fingers outta the way fast enough and the blade slid right into the finger at the nail bed.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Been there many times :yes:, I use super glue, it's even saved me from getting stitches before, the trick is to clean it best you can and squeeze a rag around it, then quickly get the glue in there and squeeze the rag on it, keep doing that and eventually it stops the blood flowing.... doctors use super glue but it's a different colour (thats what a doctor told me).


----------

